# Yala swamp Xmas Fulu



## GVSailor (Aug 17, 2010)

I am being offered a quad of fish from a breeder I trust. He says they are A variant of the Christmas Fulu found in Yala Swamp. They originated with the Oyers in Michigan. Does anyone know anything about this variant? I wanted to check before I get them.

The guy who has them also has the Mbipia cf Lutea Crossbar/ Haplochromis Crossbar yala Swamp as well and says that this is a different strain of fish.

Thanks


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi The H.sp"xmas fulu" is synonym with H.phytophagus and the fish in the hobby is originated from Kanyaboli lake, I never heard of them coming from Yala swamp?????
xris


----------



## GVSailor (Aug 17, 2010)

That was my impression as well. I looked into it a little more and it is possible they were Hap. sp "dayglow" I decided against it just since the id wasn't positive.


----------

